# From your cold, dead fingers...



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

So what single piece of gear can you _never_ imagine parting with? Perhaps a purchase that has proven to be _so_ awesome that you would be unlikely to take _more_ than what you paid for it. Perhaps you consider it the best quality youve ever owned, maybe the most handy and most often used, maybe it made the biggest difference in your home theater, or maybe its just the best value in gear you have ever experienced. For me, its very easy, my Sennheiser HD 650 headphones. As headphones go they were pricey at $350 new, but they are also my most treasured and one of my most often used pieces of gear I own!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would be my Aragon 8008bb. I drove from Charleston SC to West Lafayette Indiana to get it and it is both a true classic and holds a great amount of sentimental value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

My Crown DC300A that I picked up when I was 15. Took me three months to save (that and the IC150 and DC150A).

I kept the DC300A. Sentimental value to me.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

My yamaha rx-v795. First receiver I ever bought - I think I was 14 when I got it...I'm 25 now. It still gets used for hours every day. I think I'll die before it will


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Pioneer CT-M6R cassette changer. I still get "cool" from people when I show it in action.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Andre said:


> Pioneer CT-M6R cassette changer. I still get "cool" from people when I show it in action.


Lol, gotta admit that _is_ pretty cool. Cant say Ive ever seen a cassette changer...


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

My DIY speakers and subs along with all that goes with them, miniDSPs and amplifiers etc (those are all parts of the speaker as the miniDSPs are used as active crossovers). They are the best sounding speakers I've ever had.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My eyes and ears. everything else will be victim to upgraditis.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I would have to say my Vectrex game console that I bought for $199 back in 82' not the first console I have owned but was a favorite.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I still have my first real high end, In my mind at the time, reciever. It is a STA-1000 Radio Shack reciever and It was connected to four tower speakers of the same brand and at 100w per channel I had all my neighbors in the apartment building telling me to turn it down.:bigsmile: It was 1975. It still works today but I sold the speakers and have it in storage. I will never sell it.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I sometimes wish I owned such a piece but I don't. :sad: The closest thing I have is probably my Alpine CDA-9855 head unit that I paid $400 for. It's got 3-way active crossover capability, time delay, and a 5-band peq. I like blasting music in my car much better than at home.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HTPC. Couldn't go back to a time before I had Netflix, 30,000 songs, and a bluray library all in one box.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

vann_d said:


> I sometimes wish I owned such a piece but I don't. :sad: The closest thing I have is probably my Alpine CDA-9855 head unit that I paid $400 for. It's got 3-way active crossover capability, time delay, and a 5-band peq. I like blasting music in my car much better than at home.


Hello,
Boy do I miss the days when I had a fantastic Car Stereo. In my previous car, I had dual Focal Utopia Component Sets, Alpine CDA-7949 (old H/U with Copper Plated Chassis), JL Audio 300/2 (2), JL 12W7 Prowedge, JL 1000/1, Audiocontrol DSP, Custom Tuning, etc.

Going from that to the Bose System that is intertwined with seemingly every aspect of my Infiniti M45 is a cruel joke. While I could have easily tapped the Rear Speaker Leads and had Bass, it would be too painful to have great Bass and Bosetastic Paper Coned Woofers and Tweeters. Not too mention the monster Bose Subwoofer that already resides on the Rear Deck of my Car!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

In 1970 bought a McIntosh 2 channel C2105 Power Amp. Cashed in my Home Ownership Savings Plan to get it. Loved that gear


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with paper cones, some of the best drivers in the world are paper, such as many ScanSpeaks. Waterproofing can be a problem but thats all. Bose' problem isn't what the cones are made of but everything else.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Boy do I miss the days when I had a fantastic Car Stereo. ...
> Going from that to the Bose System that is intertwined with seemingly every aspect of my Infiniti M45 is a cruel joke.


I hear you man. Sometimes it's not worth it. Taking the entire interior of my Lexus apart to install dynamat, new wiring, baffles, etc was a lot of work and expense. But my stock system had died so it was an easy choice.

The stock system was actually ok but once I got time alignment I was wowed. Would be hard to go back.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't currently own anything that cannot be replaced. My main system has changed 100% in the last 2 years, and I am about to make a few more changes. I just sold my B&W 602S3's, they will be gone tomorrow, soon to be replaced with something else. Such is the nature of the beast. :spend:

I do wish I had kept my Hafler XL600 amplifier/NAD 1020 preamp combo. :sad:


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Hard to pick just one, after everything it took to get the current system put together. But if I HAD to, I would have to say my Denon 4310CI w/Audyssey MultEQ XT. I love the daylights outta this AVR!:hsd::yikes:


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably my Advent Baby II speakers[i've had em since 1985 and they sound as good as they day I got em].


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hwkn said:


> Probably my Advent Baby II speakers[i've had em since 1985 and they sound as good as they day I got em].


Hello,
When during my Freshman Year at UGA when I purchased my first real pair of Speakers and HT (Paradigm Monitor 7's, Paradigm CC, Denon AVR-4800. I was completely broke when it came to Surrounds and was given a Pair of Advents. I cannot remember the Model, but they had Light Oak End Caps, were fairly small, and sounded surprisingly good.

I used them until my Junior Year when I purchased another pair of Paradigm Monitor 7's and placed my first pair as Surrounds and also added an Energy Subwoofer. Compared to my Fraterinity Brothers and friends, I had a massively better system as most were using awful HTIB's (they were especially bad back then) and always held Sunday Movie Night at my House throughout College. It really became quite a production with runs to the Atlanta Fish Market, and other top tier Suppliers to take Dinner and a Movie to a whole other level. I literally brought 5 Married Couples together after meeting at Movie Night.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like the Advents I had and loved for many years, the 'Ruby' series. Small but fantastic sound outta those puppies. But now I think of it, the Ruby did not have the oak end caps, it had an oak corner trim on the bottom right corner that made them look super classy. I think the end cap ones were slightly larger. Hard to recall as that was back in the late 90's.


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

My Advents have wood on the top and bottom[not sure if it's oak though].


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> My eyes and ears. everything else will be victim to upgraditis.


Ditto! :T


----------

